# How to clean years of accumulated gunk from kitchen sink piping



## davidrobert (Feb 16, 2013)

The PVC drain line from our kitchen sink was clogged but we managed to use a plunger to clear the clog and now it drains well. However the problem is sure to return and I need another solution. 

The 2 inch PVC drain line from the bottom of the kitchen sink trap runs horizontally with a slight decline about 30 feet to the 4 inch main sewer line which connects to the septic tank. When I removed a clean-out at the end of the 30 foot run and watched water from the kitchen sink pass through the 2 inch pipe and flow into the 4 inch main line, I noticed masses of "gunk" flow out of the 2 inch line. This is material that must have built up in the pipe over the years. After a few minutes, there were no more masses of "gunk" but the water running out of the 2 inch line was grey in color and was not running clear. I am guessing that the walls of the 2 inch line have accumulated "gunk" on them and that accounts for the grey color.

How do I clean the inside walls of the 30 feet of 2 inch PVC line so that the line does not clog again? Home brew cleaner? Chemical cleaner (that is friendly to my septic tank)? Call a professional plumber with a professional snake to clean out the line?

Thank you.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

For PVC, I've found that a liberal swabbing of Comet paste, Bathroom Duck and following up with some Armor All will make the pipe shine. 

The only way to prevent the interruption of use due to maintenance needs is to never use the system.

Actually, I'm being facetious, this thread is going to be closed because you're not a plumber and this is a plumbers only forum. 

Just call somebody when the plunger fails.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Can we pick on him first???


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

You do as your conscience dictates. I'm not one of those overbearing moderators who close threads and delete posts.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

No one is a overbearing mod here when ones doing the job for the rest of us.


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

ill go with "CALL A PLUMBER".....we get paid to work, not TEACH. at least not for free and not a non-plumber on a plumbers only site.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

davidrobert said:


> The PVC drain line from our kitchen sink was clogged but we managed to use a plunger to clear the clog and now it drains well. However the problem is sure to return and I need another solution.
> 
> The 2 inch PVC drain line from the bottom of the kitchen sink trap runs horizontally with a slight decline about 30 feet to the 4 inch main sewer line which connects to the septic tank. When I removed a clean-out at the end of the 30 foot run and watched water from the kitchen sink pass through the 2 inch pipe and flow into the 4 inch main line, I noticed masses of "gunk" flow out of the 2 inch line. This is material that must have built up in the pipe over the years. After a few minutes, there were no more masses of "gunk" but the water running out of the 2 inch line was grey in color and was not running clear. I am guessing that the walls of the 2 inch line have accumulated "gunk" on them and that accounts for the grey color.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*tooth*

brush. love billy


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

Stick to your day job and us to ours... Call a plumber...


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi David Robert, 
If you don't know by now this is a plumbers only forum. 
Pay no attention to the mean plumbers here. 

Hire me to hydro jet your line. 
Now go shut the front door. Just kidding.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Stupid home owners


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Stupid home owners


 Checked the Zone website, this guy ( davidroberts) is our newest member???


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

To properly clean your sanitary system you will either need thousands of dollars of professional plumbing equipment and several years of experience, or you can call a plumber.


I'd recommend calling a plumber...it's cheaper


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> To properly clean your sanitary system you will either need thousands of dollars of professional plumbing equipment and several years of experience, or you can call a plumber.
> 
> I'd recommend calling a plumber...it's cheaper


And a can of Bio Clean


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Clobber.....


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

SewerRat said:


> Clobber.....


I miss me some clobber!!! Haven't seen it in years. Do they still make it?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mightypipe said:


> I miss me some clobber!!! Haven't seen it in years. Do they still make it?


 Remember WHAM!! By hercules... do they still make it?
Btw, Bio clean is better for plumbings connected to septic system


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Remember WHAM!! By hercules... do they still make it?
> Btw, Bio clean is better for plumbings connected to septic system


Ya but when you REALLY don't want to pull that urinal and snake it... Clobber it!!!

DE was good too... Looks like you can still get all of them on the net. I'm sure they're illegal here...


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

mightypipe said:


> I miss me some clobber!!! Haven't seen it in years. Do they still make it?





rjbphd said:


> Remember WHAM!! By hercules... do they still make it?
> Btw, Bio clean is better for plumbings connected to septic system





mightypipe said:


> Ya but when you REALLY don't want to pull that urinal and snake it... Clobber it!!!
> 
> DE was good too... Looks like you can still get all of them on the net. I'm sure they're illegal here...


You fellas ever hear of using lye in drains? Guy I know was telling me about it recently. Claims it's the best-kept secret in plumbing. Since then I've heard others talking about it. Some claim it works, but a lot of guys seem to think it's a little hackish.....


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

^^^ that guy must be a genius... And making bank i'll bet!


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

mightypipe said:


> ^^^ that guy must be a genius... And making bank i'll bet!


So he says...


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

davidrobert said:


> The PVC drain line from our kitchen sink was clogged but we managed to use a plunger to clear the clog and now it drains well. However the problem is sure to return and I need another solution.
> 
> The 2 inch PVC drain line from the bottom of the kitchen sink trap runs horizontally with a slight decline about 30 feet to the 4 inch main sewer line which connects to the septic tank. When I removed a clean-out at the end of the 30 foot run and watched water from the kitchen sink pass through the 2 inch pipe and flow into the 4 inch main line, I noticed masses of "gunk" flow out of the 2 inch line. This is material that must have built up in the pipe over the years. After a few minutes, there were no more masses of "gunk" but the water running out of the 2 inch line was grey in color and was not running clear. I am guessing that the walls of the 2 inch line have accumulated "gunk" on them and that accounts for the grey color.
> 
> ...


Show up Monday 6AM with a shovel. We'll decide if you make the cut.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

mightypipe said:


> I miss me some clobber!!! Haven't seen it in years. Do they still make it?


Yep. On the shelf next to the sizzle


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

SewerRat said:


> Clobber.....


Now your gonna blow up his tank


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

mightypipe said:


> Ya but when you REALLY don't want to pull that urinal and snake it... Clobber it!!!
> 
> DE was good too... Looks like you can still get all of them on the net. I'm sure they're illegal here...


Here's how I did it many times when I was maintenance plumber. Turn flush valve off plung water out or shop vac it out. One bottle off sizzle cover urinal with trash bag ( keeps chrome from tarnishing ) out of order sign and then the next day. You ready to go


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

What is Sizzle?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Acid. Morrisons sells it it removes. Urinal build up


----------

